# EA wird Schlacht um Mittelerde-Server abschalten



## BlackBetty466 (3. Dezember 2010)

Gestern wurde offiziell bekannt gegeben, das EA die Server der RTS-Reihe in Mittelerde zum 01.01.2011 abschalten will. Betroffen sind davon alle drei Teile:
Die Schlacht um Mittelerde
Die Schlacht um Mittelerde II
Der Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs

Aufgrund der Zeitdifferenz zum Standort der Server ist für uns nicht um Punkt null Uhr schluss, sondern am 01. Januar um neun Uhr morgens.

Quelle


RIP SuM, auf LAN-Partys wird es natürlich weitergehen, und evtl. findet sich ja auch eine akzeptable Lösung, weiterhin online spielen zu können (Habe mich gestern gleich bei gameranger registriert, mal schauen, wie das darüber so läuft...), aber die schnelle Runde zwischendurch wird wohl ab Januar nicht mehr so einfach möglich sein


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Dezember 2010)

Oh, sehr schade


----------



## replax (3. Dezember 2010)

vor allem, weil es noch relativ viele leute gespielt haben,...


----------



## Jami (3. Dezember 2010)

Neeeeein


----------



## Rocksteak (3. Dezember 2010)

Hmm ich habe es zwar schon etliche Stunden LAN gespielt, und kaum online, aber trotzdem schade für die, die es tun.


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Dezember 2010)

Dann muss wohl ein "Schlacht um Mittelerde 3" ran - mit der Warscape Engine von Empire: Total War wäre das eine Wucht! Das wäre mal ein Total War Titel!


----------



## Rocksteak (3. Dezember 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Dann muss wohl ein "Schlacht um Mittelerde 3" ran - mit der Warscape Engine von Empire: Total War wäre das eine Wucht! Das wäre mal ein Total War Titel!



In der Tat! Das wäre es! Aber wie willst du da anständig die Helden oder Drachen unterbringen? Wobei ich an der Umsetzung auch interessiert wäre


----------



## BlackBetty466 (3. Dezember 2010)

replax schrieb:


> vor allem, weil es noch relativ viele leute gespielt haben,...



Mit Teil 2 bin ich nie so richtig warm geworden, aber Teil 1 ist seit knapp 6 Jahren mein absolutes RTS-Highlight. Leider haben die Spielerzahlen rapide abgenommen - vormittags finden sich häufig maximal 10 Spieler auf dem Server. Und mehr als 150 habe ich bestimmt seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr gesehen. Daher hatte ich eigentlich schon länger diesen Schritt befürchtet...



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Dann muss wohl ein "Schlacht um Mittelerde 3" ran - mit der Warscape Engine von Empire: Total War wäre das eine Wucht! Das wäre mal ein Total War Titel!





Rocksteak schrieb:


> In der Tat! Das wäre es! Aber wie willst du da anständig die Helden oder Drachen unterbringen? Wobei ich an der Umsetzung auch interessiert wäre



Ausserdem ist die SuM-Reihe von EA, und die haben ja vor knapp 2 Jahren die HdR-Lizenz verloren. Vorher haben sie schnell noch das halbgare Der Herr der Ringe: Die Eroberung rausgebracht. Und ein SuM 3, in dem die Figuren anders als im Film aussehen, wäre  - naja, ich sag mal gewöhnungsbedürftig 



Aber nach Weihnachten machen meine Kumpels und ich nochmal LAN-Party, wird dann wohl die letzte mit Online-SuM-Matches . Also falls jemand Lust hat, nochmal eine gepflegte Runde zu spielen: Am 27.12., spätestens ab 11 Uhr morgens sind die BlackBettys online. Und wahrscheinlich wieder bis tief in die Nacht 
Und wahrscheinlich den ganzen Dezember über auch immer mal wieder, die letzten Wochen möchte ich noch ausgiebig nutzen...


----------



## LiL Fränkii (4. Dezember 2010)

Finde ich persönlich sehr schade.
SuM2 + Erweiterung habe ich Stundenlang mit nem Kumpel LAN & online gezockt.

Vllt wird es i-wie möglich sein zu spielen.

mfg


----------



## watercooled (4. Dezember 2010)

Schade, war ein sehr schönes Game!


----------



## kullerkäfer (4. Dezember 2010)

sehr schade , war mein lieblings strategie spiel.


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Dezember 2010)

Schade!!! 
Ich werde es heute noch auf der LAN spielen!

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## raptorjack (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich konnte es letzte Woche auch erst nicht glauben und hoffe noch, dass es sich um ein Gerücht handelt...

Zu Mittelerde 3:
Das wird es so schnell nicht geben, wahrscheinlich sogar gar nicht, da EA keine Rechte mehr an Herr der Ringe hat...

Der Herr der Ringe - Die Schlacht um Mittelerde und Schlacht um Mittelerde 2

Mit dem FLop "Conquest" lief das letztde HdR-Spiel aus EA´s Schmiede.


----------



## Jarafi (12. Dezember 2010)

Och nöö , eines meienr Lieblingsspiele


----------



## Flooo (12. Dezember 2010)

ich finde es allgemein / immer traurig, wenn Server eines Spiels abgeschaltet werden. SuM habe ich keine einzige Sekunde gespielt, trotzdem ist sowas immer blöd für die, die es sich vor kurzem erst gekauft haben.


----------



## JonnyBlue (22. Juni 2011)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Och nöö , eines meienr Lieblingsspiele


 
LÖSUNG 

Hamachi Multiplayer Server - Spielauswahl: Der Herr der Ringe - Die Schlacht um Mittelerde 2

Netzwerkanme: LOTR2_the_rise_of_the_witch_king
Kennwort: LOTR2

(Hamachi 2.0.3.115)


----------



## JonnyBlue (22. Juni 2011)

LÖSUNG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hamachi Multiplayer Server - Spielauswahl: Der Herr der Ringe - Die Schlacht um Mittelerde 2

Netzwerkanme: LOTR2_the_rise_of_the_witch_king
Kennwort: LOTR2

(Hamachi 2.0.3.115)


----------

